# Stingray Roll Call



## baybombers (Sep 18, 2009)

It sounds like after nearly six months, my wait for a custom Stingray will be over. Bill e-mailed me this afternoon saying it would likely ship during the middle of the coming week. I am really looking forward to its arrival and plan on putting it into the roatation as my daily casual wearer. To help me pass the days until its arrival I'd be interetsed in seeing some pics of Stingrays from other forum members. I know there are some great looking ones out there. :thanks.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a great shot, too much sunshine. But, you can see the blacked-out hour hand and orange (high viibility) minute hand of my Benrus Type-1. Box sweep second with yellow tip, red date/black back-ground (not easily visble)


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## jjmson20 (Feb 19, 2008)

^ very nice strap justsell, what is that?


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

jjmson20 said:


> ^ very nice strap justsell, what is that?


alstraps leather nato...


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's mine on a custom strap:


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine on a Hadley Roma carbon fiber strap.

Menno


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Thieuster said:


> Mine on a Hadley Roma carbon fiber strap.
> 
> Menno


Mine looks like this one. I have it on a tan Hirsh Liberty strap. I like the just OK; the viewing port is deceptively small. That would have been fine 30 years ago.

heb


----------



## trojantaj (Feb 20, 2010)

I want the numbered dial!! Anybody want to sell?


----------



## slivver71 (Sep 15, 2006)

on a baliha'i vintage style strap :-!...


----------



## baybombers (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who posted their watches. A lot of nice ones out there and all of you put my photo skills to shame. I just received a shipping notification so mine should be arriving in just a few days. I can't wait. 

Thanks to Bill for getting this out before Basel.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

baybombers said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted their watches. A lot of nice ones out there and all of you put my photo skills to shame. I just received a shipping notification so mine should be arriving in just a few days. I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks to Bill for getting this out before Basel.


Thank you for your patience. I hope you like it. It turned out well.


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

Well mine arrived in British customs 09.36 on the 8th March and it is still there! I guess they are trying it on or maybe they are sitting on their arses watching the TV. No - stay calm think happy thoughts.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

on waterproof leather:


----------



## Tom R (Mar 11, 2006)

I like mine on the supplied strap....one of the most comfortable that I have.


















On ATG Marine....


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

Stingray 50










_________
Dietmar


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

Well my wait is also over, I am very happy with my new Stngray and here are some pics, after I pressed the button on the design I was worried if I had got it right but now I know I have.


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

Diving with my Stingray on a Zulu strap -


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Earlier today, I posted an older pic of my Stingray with a Hadley Roma bracelet. I took the bracelet off again, last Winter, because I thought that the brushed bracelet didn't look good on the polished Stingray.

Today, after posting that old pic, I decided to give it a try: why not polishing the bracelet? After all, it's still lying in the drawer, unused! Perhaps too much bling? Mmm, when I look at the bracelets of my vintage Omegas, I can clearly see that these a really shiny too. That was enough to convince me.

After my first run of polishing, this is the result. Not really very smooth, but with very fine brush marks. It makes the bracelet look old and vintage! I put it back on the Stingray and took some pics. Here's one. A q&d. pic. Nothing special: the watch was on the kitchen table, the light comes from the light above the table and the camera's pouch acts as the watch support.

What's your opinion?

Menno


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

It gives the whole watch a vintage look, very nice!
N


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

In honor of Memorial Day I thought I'd post this picture for my biggest hero - who was a serious watch enthusiast - and who looks down on us from the big chat room in the sky


----------



## Trifive (Mar 31, 2010)

Stingray 60 on Zulu










The strap looks grey, but it's really an olive green.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is one that I waited months for, and then in a moment of utter stupidity, sold it for something else. I have let a lot of watches go with no regrets, but there have been a few that I kicked myself in the butt many times over for letting them go. This is one of them!!
This one has the acrylic bezel insert which from the looks of it is pretty scarce. I believe that Bill quit offereing this option pretty soon after I ordered mine.I would buy this one back in a heartbeat if I could.
Lume photo is pretty bad, but you can see how the Acrylic bezel insert looks in the dark.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if I CAN post this (and not very good quality) but its such an ususual shot, I figured I'd share: that is my custom Stingray proudly displayed in the business end if a WWII era B-25 at 1200 ft. over the hills of Reading


----------



## Joe K. (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool :-!



cpotters said:


> Not sure if I CAN post this (and not very good quality) but its such an ususual shot, I figured I'd share: that is my custom Stingray proudly displayed in the business end if a WWII era B-25 at 1200 ft. over the hills of Reading


----------



## The Professional (Apr 29, 2010)

Ugh! This thread is killing me. I want a Stingray 70 so flipping bad. o|


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

hoping some of this beauties end up for sale when people start looking for kingstons 

like all mkIIs, love the stingray


----------



## JCR (Jan 22, 2009)

Here on new Maratac composite. I acquired a loose MKII buckle for this but the Maratac is 22/22 and the buckle is a bit too small. Better luck next time.



















This is that open mesh now back in the box.










Either way up it is a cracker.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

After being "Stingrayless" for about a year, i picked up this one last week. bezel has a few "Character" marks, but thus far running great and no other problems. It came on the standard rubber stap, but yesterday I was playing around and trying on others. I had this cheap Black/Grey Nato that someone threw in with another watch purchase it's 20mm but looks OK.Sort of the James Bond Kingston look on a Stingray. If I like it after a few days, I may try to find a proper size 22mm Black/Grey.

Arthur


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

thought this may be the place to post this..

on our way down to a 100 ft 









(its really hard to take good pics under water!)


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's mine again on a recent trip to the Southern Caribbean. We were snorkeling off a small island across the harbor from Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas US VI 
Lots of juvenile Sea Turtles.


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------

